

Co-Founder of Stripe [YC] Interviewed in Depth (Audio) - jv22222
http://techzinglive.com/page/939/168-tz-interview-patrick-collison-stripe

======
marksbren
[On one of the reasons they have a 7 day payout period]

 _We were not willing to compromise on the experience of going to Stripe,
deciding "OK, Stripe looks good, I will sign up.", and then can launch right
there and then._

What a great, focusing vision for a product experience.

I have also been impressed with how responsive Stripe is to feedback. In the
interview Patrick gets excited about a new webhook for payment transfers that
the interviewer recommends. Knowing Stripe, it is probably already
implemented.

------
gms
Do startups who are as hyped as Stripe ever go through the trough of sorrow?

~~~
pc
Yes. :-)

~~~
wgx
Was the trough 'PCI DSS'-related?

------
richardburton
What a great interview. Thanks for sharing. He comes across extremely well. I
would trust him with my company's cash-flow.

------
benatkin
Somehow I missed that Stripe is a YC company. Which batch? (Often goes into
titles.)

~~~
Aqua_Geek
I didn't think they were in one of the batches (haven't seen the usual
YC'whatever badging on any of their posts' titles here). Their job post from a
while back (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3099362>) does list YC as an
investor, though.

Edit: Patrick's previous startup, Auctomatic, was in YC W'07 I think. Maybe
that has something to do with it.

~~~
benatkin
I'm glad I asked, then. I'm confident someone with direct knowledge will come
in and provide more information. :)

------
sumukh1
For some reason the soundcloud player took forever to load. Here's the direct
link to Soundcloud: <http://soundcloud.com/techzing/techzing-168>

~~~
armandososa
You should suscribe. TechZing is a very good and entertaining podcast.

~~~
essdee1
I would recommend a previous episode (167) with the founders of Kaggle - very
interesting.

------
aquinn
That limerick accent is fading fast:) Top it up by watching some
Rubberbandits. Loved the interview.

